# Cost of living in Australia.



## Sameermahishi (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi there,


I lookng for some info on cost of living for a typicle indian family in sydney and mebourne and other parts where telecom opportunities are more?I am planning to move with my family (wife and KID)

Can anybody help me in this.

Regards,
Sameer


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

I think the cost of living is the same for most families................... Not so?

Please read the sticky posts.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

you can check my i'm here.. experience so far thread, i have shared cost of a lot of things in cost of living thread and my experience from an indian perspective in my thread.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> you can check my i'm here.. experience so far thread, i have shared cost of a lot of things in cost of living thread and my experience from an indian perspective in my thread.


What is an Indian perspective ?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

you have to be from india for that halo.. there is a huge cost difference in almost everything, except for electronics, they are at par.. but you dont go buy a tv or a refrigerator or a washing machine everyday


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> you have to be from india for that halo.. there is a huge cost difference in almost everything, except for electronics, they are at par.. but you dont go buy a tv or a refrigerator or a washing machine everyday


Same with USA South America Europe.... So I'm taken aback by the comment that's all.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

when i say a huge difference i mean a very huge difference, you get veggies in india for a few cents.. as compared to the $$ here. you can get a bunch of spinach, onion a kilo, potato a kilo etc for 3-5 indian rupees, and you can check the conversion rate, i am sure the veggie sin US UK are not that cheap


----------



## Sameermahishi (Aug 28, 2011)

hi Anj,

Thanks for you reply ,The info given by you is quite usefull or me.

Also can you share something on schooling for kids as i am planning to move with my Daughter and wife .I am planning for Melbourne or sydney as telecom opportunites are more there.

Thanks 
Sameer


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi sameer

from what i know, east melbourne has the best schools, glen waverly being in the top for schools. i can not comment much but searching the forum might give you the info you need. my daughter is just 11 months old, i am yet to find about schools


----------



## Sameermahishi (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi Anj,

Thanks..

My Daughter is also 11 Months and as part of my plan to come to australia i wanted to know more about schools.I will search from my end and let you know if anything relevant comes across.

If I return from australia say after 5-10 yrs to india what will be impact on childs education ? can u through some light on this.

Regards,
Sameer


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Sameer, can you start a new thread for the schooling query?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

well, i did speak to a few people I know who have been in adn out of AU, back in India their kids are in International school as they do not know hindi (writing or reading) so they can not go to normal, regular schools, one someone i know had to repeat a class, someone else i know had no problem as he was considered much smarter than most in the same standard he was in. schooling here starts at 5 but they do make the child catch up fast, at age 5 if you go to India you might just feel your child knows nothing but in 2 years you will realise how fast they get the child to the same level as other countries.

as for melbourne or sydney, we are paying 330 here and we are just 20 mins by train from the city, i do not know anyone in sydney staying so close paying less than 400-450 per week for a 2 room accommodation. We came to Mel for this very reason, initial settling cost is much less than that in Sydney.

Lemme know if you need any further info 

cheers
anj


----------



## Sameermahishi (Aug 28, 2011)

hi Anj,

I think you have done lot of research/study before moving there.Thanks for valuable information.

Yes I also got to know that sydney is much more costlier than Melbourne.The rent u r paying right now is for 2 BHK?what will be monthly expenses for a indian family of 3 (parents and Kid) in 0melbourne and sydney?.

Regards,
Sameer


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

it entirely depends on how you save, what you eat. you can get a decent enough accommodation of about 2 room sin 300/wk. we had to compromise as we wanted to stay near the city, plus not all our applications were getting through, this was the second application that was approved and i wanted to move in asap.
we spend 1454 on accommodation, yet to get our energy bills but i think it should be approximately 300-400/3 months as our gas/water and electricity usage isnt much. we do not spend much on fuel as we take the car out only during weekends but husband goes to office in train, spends 175 on monthly travel. approximately 100 each week for grocery etc, including nappies for the lil one and milk. All in all one can live a decent life in approximately 2200-2500/month. we do not eat out much, my husband takes lunch to office. we end up spending much more than that right now as we are in the settling phase, every weekend there is some or the other thing we buy for the house but once we are settled i am sure we can manage in that much. i have friends though who manage in that much and do not sacrifice in what they eat or how much they eat.


----------



## Sameermahishi (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for the information..

I am still in initial stage of preparation . Its long way to go.
Never the less i will keep posting my questions and experineces.

Regards,
Sameer


----------



## Sameermahishi (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi Anj,


Just thought of asking you what is Income Tax slab there? do u have any info on this.


regards,
Sameer


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yeah, this has been discussed at length in the past, search for income tax calculator


----------

